# Barn Floor



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 60 x 100 ft. barn used for hay storage and equipment. I built up the floor with 411 stone and compacting with a 3 ton roller. Stacking hay on the west side of the barn with a skid loader or tractor, the twist and turns turned the center isle into more dust than rock. Need some suggestions of how to get rid of the "dust". Concrete is not an option. Should I skim out the dust and add #4 rock? For those who do not have concrete floor what do you use that will tolerate a skid steer?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well this ain't going to please the greenies, but used motor oil sprayed or put down with a push type drop seeder with a adjustable drop will end you problem with very little work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A little confused. Are you saying you dont like the dust and you need to have no dust or are you trying to find a way to make the stone hold up and not rutt and valley like they do under a skidsteer.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't want the dust. The dust is more like a fine powder, a flour consistency. After the center aisle is rutted, I can smooth it out by back dragging the skid steer.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Vol

I would consider that recycling motor oil


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The article on organic ferilizer also reminds me that a more environmentally friendly way to treat the dust problem would be magnesium chloride....doesn't last as long as used oil but is more politically correct if you care about that sort of thing.

Some counties in the State of Wyoming use Mag on their expansive gravel road systems....especially along/in front of homesteads. It works well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll have to try using oil after I accumulate more gallons. Used it all up oiling up my creosote board fence. If I use the oil method it seems that I would need to apply quite a bit to soak into the dust. Would i run into a problem with the dust returning when the oil breaks down getting on the hay? No need for oily hay.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hasn't bothered mine.  The oil will last about 2-3 seasons...dependant upon traffic of course. Then you will need to re-apply.

Regards, Mike


----------

